# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Холивар навеянный патчем от мелкомягких.

## Синауридзе Александр

Название темы понравилось. Имхо, вся деятельность M$ бесполезна.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

> Название темы понравилось. Имхо, вся деятельность M$ бесполезна.


Однако, 90% пользователей "сидят на винде".  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Имхо, вся деятельность M$ бесполезна.


Благодаря этой "бесполезной" деятельности, моя организация зарабатывает деньги и я имею средства на жизнь... Так что давайте не будем говорить некорректные вещи, ок?

----------


## Geser

> Название темы понравилось. Имхо, вся деятельность M$ бесполезна.


Да нет, как раз вся деятельность linux бесполезна.
Исторически сложилось так что весь наш рабочий софт написан под *nix системы. В то же время быстродействие компьютеров для нас очень критично. Но вот проблема, железо сертифицированное под *nix обычно устарело на несколько лет и на несколько поколений. Потому каждый раз когда выходит новый процессор и новый чипсет приходится закупая более быстрое железо играть в рулетку. То ли Линукс на нем пойдет то ли нет. Потому Линукс это полнейшая дурь. И фирмы разрабатывающие софт это понимают и начинают выпускать версии под Винду. Потому у нас ждут не дождутся когда можно бюдет забыть про *nix как про страшный сон.

----------


## Макcим

1) Не дождутся... Чтобы не играть в рулетку, берется live CD и запускается на тестовом ПК с новым железом. Полнейшая дурь - это предрассудки. Сначала поставь линукс на домашний комп, поработай в нём хотя бы месяц и только потом говори. 

2) Мне надоели холивары "винда vs линукс". Объективности очень мало, поэтому предлагаю ввести запрет на подобного рода обсуждения.

----------


## priv8v

> Объективности очень мало, поэтому предлагаю ввести запрет на подобного рода обсуждения.


поддерживаю. запретить бы это также как и обсуждение политики и религии :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> 1) Не дождутся... Чтобы не играть в рулетку, берется live CD и запускается на тестовом ПК с новым железом


 :Cheesy:  :Cheesy: 
Класс.... Кругом работают идиоты, а тут пришёл Макс и всё разрулил   :Cheesy:   :Cheesy: 




> Сначала поставь линукс на домашний комп, поработай в нём хотя бы месяц и только потом говори.


Ну и чё произойдёт??  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  "поработай в нём" = посмотри фильмы, послушай музыку, полазь в нете, качни чего-нить, запиши пару дисков  :Cheesy: 
Открою маааааленькую тайну, комп, это не только втыкание на сайты, слушание музыки и просмотр фильмов, на нём ещё и работают

----------


## SDA

> Открою маааааленькую тайну, комп, это не только втыкание на сайты, слушание музыки и просмотр фильмов, на нём ещё и работают


И в игрушки играют  :Smiley:  И плевать мне на пингвина (и на его безопасность тоже), если я не могу на нем запустить свой любимый Total War  и синхронизировать с компом свой Айфон или другой девайс. И кстати таких большинство, если брать общую массу обычных пользователей, а не узкую группу IT специалистов и любителей никсов. А домашний комп у меня заточен именно на развлечения и я не собираюсь тра....я с пингвином, вместо того, чтобы отдыхать. По поводу работы ALEX(XX) уже сказал и если я еще на работе буду е...я с линуксом (не представляю работу на линуксе всевозможных рабочих программы типа 1С, Консультант-Плюс и т.д.), то это прямой путь в дурдом  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> программы типа 1С


 Ну, 8-я версия 1-С есть од линух.. но это единичный случай  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

> Да нет, как раз вся деятельность linux бесполезна.
> Исторически сложилось так что весь наш рабочий софт написан под *nix системы. В то же время быстродействие компьютеров для нас очень критично. Но вот проблема, железо сертифицированное под *nix обычно устарело на несколько лет и на несколько поколений. Потому каждый раз когда выходит новый процессор и новый чипсет приходится закупая более быстрое железо играть в рулетку. То ли Линукс на нем пойдет то ли нет. Потому Линукс это полнейшая дурь. И фирмы разрабатывающие софт это понимают и начинают выпускать версии под Винду. Потому у нас ждут не дождутся когда можно бюдет забыть про *nix как про страшный сон.


Если опять брать игровую индустрию то Geser по поводу железа на 100%  прав, пока реалии таковы что сам Linux очень и очень криво становится на новое (топовое) железо, я имею ввиду отсутствие дров от производителя, не говоря даже про библиотеки, так что в свежие игрушки под Linux поиграть можно забыть. А играть в игрушки 10-летней давности из под эмуляторов.

----------


## Geser

> 1) Не дождутся... Чтобы не играть в рулетку, берется live CD и запускается на тестовом ПК с новым железом.


Вот только новый ПК фирма должна сначала купить. А когда Линукс на нем не пойдет что с ним делать? Вместо тумбочки использовать?

----------


## Макcим

То есть перед покупкой проверить нельзя? И в чём здесь линукс виноват, в том что производители железа и игрушек такие же предвзятые как и ты?  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> То есть перед покупкой проверить нельзя?


Кхм, интереснейшая мысль... То есть я прихожу на фирму, заказываю нужное именно мне железо, мне его везут, собирают всё в кучу, потом ставим линукс, а он оказывается не пошёл и я говорю "знаете мужики, не надо мне оно, а вы девайте эти железяки куда хотите, кому хотите продавайте".. Логика аж через край льётся

----------


## Макcим

Неужели для серьезной фирмы проблема собрать одну конфигурацию для клиента, чтобы проверить работоспособность системы? Звучит глупо, подбирать железо под линукс, но это НЕ вина линукса.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*ALEX(XX)*, лично меня достали регулярно появляющиеся *я купил самый дешевый нетбук и на нем оказался линукс, вы знаете на нем вообще ничего не работает, нетбуки фигня, не покупайте нетбуки и линукс тоже большая фигня*
на самом деле проблемы рядовых пользователей можно решить на стадии покупки именно спросив про систему или совместимость. Думаю люди продающие компьютеры в большинстве своем в них разбираются и примерно представляют себе, что на таком компе работать будет, а что нет.

Каждый выбирает операционную систему для себя, такую как ему нравится. Я, например, еду в офис чаще приношу с собой, потому что в столовой она не всегда свежая... а многие едят в столовой, потому что так проще. Вот вам линукс (еда из дома - дешево, чаще всего съедобно, но много мороки) и виндоуз (столовая - дорого и иногда можно отравится, зато удобно и быстро)... И я войн между приносящими еду с собой и кушающими в столовой почему-то не наблюдаю...

----------


## SDA

Чем то мне это напоминает вопросы новичков на форумах по мобильным девайсам(коммуникатарам,смартфонам) и ответами "ветеранов". ...У меня глючит то то, нет звонков, не могу поставить мелодию на sms и т.д., что за хрень? потратил 15-20 тысяч. Ответ "ветерана" это вам не телефон, хотите без проблем купите Nokia и не парьтесь, а коммуникатор нужно настраивать под себя... цитата - ....я делаю свой мир.. Очень похоже  :Smiley: 
Кстати домашней едой тоже можно отравиться, если продукты не свежие  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Кстати домашней едой тоже можно отравиться, если продукты не свежие


всякое конечно бывает, но обычно для себя любимого тщательно выбирается самое полезное-вкусное-свежее  :Smiley: 
а столовые бывают такие, что там из всего ассортимента можно спокойно есть пару видов салатика и пить сок из запечатанного пакетика  :Smiley: 

ЗЫ - подкорректировала свою мысль...

----------


## SDA

Кстати нашел заметки простого пользователя 2-х летней давности, работавшего на винде и решившего поставить Мандриву, интересно читать http://www.rsdn.ru/forum/message/2435502.1.aspx

----------


## Макcим

> Выкинул я их так — купил Мандриву поверпак+. =)


Как говорил наш шеф - если человек идиот, то это надолго. (c) из к\ф "Бриллиантовая рука"

Действительно нужно быть идиотом заплатив 2 тыс за бесплатный линукс, который раньше видел только на картинках. Нет чтобы скачать Live CD, мужик пошёл и сразу купил кота в мешке. Вот из-за таких м*** линукс считают большой фигней. Поэтому для того чтобы бросить камень в огород линукса нужно с ним поработать самому, а не читать статьи недоумков.

----------


## priv8v

Гм...
Ну выше же была уже высказана хорошая мысль о том, что каждая ОС под свои цели + есть предпочтения и привычки.
Ну не будут делфи-кодеры переписывать весь бухгалтерских софт под линух, не будут бухгалтера переучиваться - им это надо? (сорокалетним теткам, у которых дома "семеро по лавкам" и мужу рубашку еще стирать нужно). 

А там, где нужна только ася, браузер, плеер - можно любую ОС ставить - хоть мак себе закатать - зависит от привычек/вкусов и т.д, но никак от принципов это зависеть не должно - если это начинает становиться делом принципа, то это можно назвать уже шизой и/или созданием себе кумира...

Я еду за грибами на уазике, и ни за что не сяду в такую поездку с семьей за руль мини-купера, хотя в городе я наоборот не сяду за руль уазика :Smiley: 

Есть много профессий, связанных с компами, у работников которых есть свой специализированный софт и в большинстве случаев его аналогов под линух нет (или есть, но достойных и пригодных для нормальной работы нет). Поэтому и выходит, что они не могут ставить себе на компы никсы.
А если комп для "отдохнуть", то тут все зависит от того КАК отдыхать - если человек играет в новинки, то не ясно зачем его играть в йети_сортс в линухе, если он лучше поиграет в сталкера или кингс_баунти.
А если комп нужен только для аси и т.д - т.е ничего сверх, то тут и линух вполне подойдет - но тут вступают в борьбу привычки и вкусы.
(о серверах речи не веду)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Неужели для серьезной фирмы проблема собрать одну конфигурацию для клиента


 Знаешь, от 1000 до 1500 уе на КАЖДОГО клиента, это ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО проблема, советую пораздумать над этим.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> нетбуки фигня, не покупайте нетбуки


Если только Вы не сервис-инженер  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> нужно с ним поработать самому, а не читать статьи недоумков.


 Поработал, для большинства десктопов полная херь  :Smiley:  Для серверов рульно  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Насчёт больших контор мне трудно спорить, я вообще не знаком с ними. А по поводу домашнего компа, могу сказать точно - линукс достойная альтернатива, не лишенная недостатков, но имеющая шансы на успех. А херь по той простой причине что не хочется заморачиваться. Зачем настраивать то, что под виндой работает само по себе?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А по поводу домашнего компа, могу сказать точно - линукс достойная альтернатива, не лишенная недостатков, но имеющая шансы на успех.


 Абсолютно не имеющая. Первая проблема - в поддержке. Если по винде можно найти вменяемые ресурсы, то на большинстве юникс-ресурсов, увы, оказываются сидят такие мега-гуру, что ответить новичку они не в состоянии, это выше их разума. Второе - чтобы ни рассказывали о супер-юзер-френдли дистрах, всё нуждается в весьма жёстком допиле после (и в процессе) установки и обычный пользователь это сделать не в состоянии. Третье - самое основное это игры. Пользователи любят играть, в этом нет ничего страшного. Но вот тут у линукса серьёзнейше проблемы.. Игры и линукс это вещи не совместимые (про вайн молчим, это занятие для больных спермотоксикозом). Четвёртое - софт. Его практически нет. Нет, он есть, но вот адекватного нет. Да, Maya, OO - это всё хорошо. Но инженеру, который работает в P-CAD (к примеру) дома, под линухом делать абсолютно нечего. И кстати, все забывают такую фигню - винда создавалась как универсальная мультимедийная ОС, линух - это семенная вытяжка из minix (для чего предназначалась не знаю), но в дальнейшем плане точилась под серваки. Все нынешние потуги приблизиться к десктопам и развитие "а-ля винда" приводит к тому, что линух превращается в агромадный глюкодром. А необоснованные наезды на пользователей других ОС и присвоение (самоличное) себе флага самой лучшей и правильной ОС (с какого бодуна правда непонятно) не делают чести ни сторонникам линуха, ни самому линуху.

----------


## Макcим

1. Будет популярность будут и ресурсы. Спрос породит предложение. 
2. Это о линукс вообще или о конкретном дистре? OpenSuse с 4-и кедами это не весь линукс  :Smiley:  
3. Возвращаемся к первому пункту.
4. Линукс не затачивается под конкретную задачу. Его можно использовать где угодно и как угодно.

Я против наездов как на виндузятников так и на линуксоидов. Не нужно впадать в крайности.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> 1. Будет популярность будут и ресурсы.


Они есть, толку нет 




> 2. Это о линукс вообще или о конкретном дистре? OpenSuse с 4-и кедами это не весь линукс


Как-то сложилось так, что я работал не только с OpenSuse




> 3. Возвращаемся к первому пункту.


Не будет этого. Структура ОС этого не позволит, линух не предназначен для такого




> 4. Линукс не затачивается под конкретную задачу. Его можно использовать где угодно и как угодно.


Нет, нельзя его использовать где угодно и как угодно, невозможно.

*Добавлено через 46 минут*




> виндоуз (столовая - дорого)


 Винда? Дорого?  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

А можно я еще встряну?
1. Сравнение операционок в принципе вещь не корректная: нельзя сравнивать коня и трепетную лань а так же х$% с пальцем  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Каждая ОС имеет свои преимущества и недостатки.
Фирма, где я работаю, поставляет автоматические транспортные системы, работающие под управлением .... Red Hat Corporate Edition  :Smiley: . С графическим интерфейсом, в котором пользователь имеет полное визуальное представление о всех процессах, маршруты движения, движение транспортных средств в realtime и доступ к протоколам обработки задач. Сервер может быть так же запрошен онлайн с фирмы, расположенной за тысячи км- для диагностики или устранения неполадок. Почему Линукс? Да потому что любое изменение в системе - напр. места загрузки или правил безопасности - можно выполнить в течение 3-х минут, написав такстовый файл и сделав его исполняемым. С виндой такие штуки не проходят.

Винда, конечно, имеет ряд преимуществ, связанных в первую очередь с ее распространенностью. Почему IX не получил распространения? Не в последнюю очередь потому, что проспал появление IBM PC. А Билл не спал  :Smiley: 
2. Запретить сравнивать что-либо с чем-либо тоже нельзя. У нас форум-то, грубо говоря, компьютерный. О чем же еще дискутировать?



> Я против наездов как на виндузятников так и на линуксоидов. Не нужно впадать в крайности.


И я против  :Thumbsup:

----------


## NRA

Интересная история получается -
"*Только Я прав! Все так думают! Никаких вариантов! Я - Б0Г !!!*"
 Но я всё же почему-то сомневаюсь в этой абсолютности  :Wink: 
Ладно, вот мое ИМО:

*1*) *ЕСЛИ* товар выпустили на рынок, *ТО* _(как минимум)_ были проведены соответствующие маркетинговые исследования: *ВЫВОД* был - это нужно _(не менее 1/5 целевой аудитории)_

*2*) *17* октября *1998* фирма DiGiTAL официально представила ПЕРВЫЙ *64*-битный компьютер на специально заточенной версии **NiX* _(в то время про M$, тем более на такой машине всерьез даже не думали; может кроме самого Билли, особенно после весёлой "презентации" 98/МЕ))_

*3*) как-то пришлось посмотреть узкопрофильную *nix-машинку чисто Archi- _(или Auto-)_ CAD; целая система = это ядро + самое необходимое _(понятно, что она работала почти как реал-тайм система - M$ рядом не валялась, а "заточенную" винда... может версия 1.0?)_

*4*) большинство пользователей *nix легко могут сообразить с настройками _(даже без GUI-рюшечек)_ и разобраться с виндозными, чего не скажешь о большинстве фанов M$ _(может кроме DOS-ветеранов)_

*5*) в основном M$ позиционируют как игровую приставку, но та же обычная PlayStation-2 "делает" её по всем параметрам _(здесь многоцелевая == не заточенная ни под что)_

Ну, для начала хватит. А смысл простой - *каждому своё*  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

*Rene-gad*, как твоя мандрива? Ты тоже за неё платит 2 тыс. руб?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> *4*) большинство пользователей *nix легко могут сообразить с настройками _(даже без GUI-рюшечек)_ и разобраться с виндозными, чего не скажешь о большинстве фанов M$ _(может кроме DOS-ветеранов)_


А вот тут уже 



> нельзя сравнивать коня и трепетную лань а так же х$% с пальцем


Большинство (подавляющее) пользователей линуха это IT специалисты, а подавляющее большинство пользователей винды это простые пользователи. Отсюда и следует, что



> большинство пользователей *nix легко могут сообразить с настройками _(даже без GUI-рюшечек)_

----------


## SDA

> *Rene-gad*, как твоя мандрива? Ты тоже за неё платит 2 тыс. руб?


Вообще некорректно сравнивать специалиста или опытного пользователя линукса с юзером который стал впервые пользоваться пингвином. Т.е. его описание которое я привел специально (как Максим выразился "недоумка") это то, что видит пользователь который первый раз начинает юзать пингвин (что в 99% отбивает охоту заниматься этим в дальнейшем), кстати это не говорит в пользу доступности линукса. Так что по таким критериям, к "недоумкам"  и мудакам можно отнести всех пользвателей винды, которые первый раз начинают пользоваться линуксом.  :Wink: 
Опять великое самомнение линуксодов в своей "исключительности" в отличии от тупых виндузятников  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

*NRA*
Таких простых пользователей большинство. Человек так устроен, что если ему предложить выбор - что то сделать напрягаясь или без напряга, понятно что он выберет  :Smiley:    И ему совершенно "фиолетово" его оценка в культуре пользования ПК, если он конечно не работает в области IT. В этом и ответ по такой "глобальной" теме.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Если только Вы не сервис-инженер


не выдирай фразу из контекста 
лично я пользуюсь нетубком и вполне им довольна (там кстати винда, так тупо проще)




> Винда? Дорого?


ли-цен-зи-он-на-я!  :Wink:

----------


## Rene-gad

> лично я пользуюсь нетубком и вполне им довольна (там кстати винда, так тупо проще)


Что именно проще? 
1. Логин/логаут
2. Веб-браузер
3. Емейл
4. Аська
- что в Винде что в Линуксе для юзера абсолютно идентичны. 
Установка/Удаление программ - в зависмости от дистри. Там, где есть пакетменеджмент - так же просто, как и на винде.
Что в линуксе немного проблематично - установка вирусного монитора - dazuko ингода упирается, но в принципе весь этот монитор нужен , как зайцу стопсигнал.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> не выдирай фразу из контекста


Я просто выразил своё ИМХО о нетбуках  :Smiley: 




> ли-цен-зи-он-на-я!


Ну я о ней самой и говорю  :Smiley: 
К примеру для дома: ПО MS Windows Vista Home Basic 32-bit Rus Box стоит 95 уе
Дорого? не думаю, при учёте, что средний комп для дома плавает в районе 700-900 уе
http://itop.com.ua/products/?brand=45&s=1&is_all=1 Цены на ПО..

*Добавлено через 13 минут*




> Вы видели этот жёсткий ступор M$-пользователя при попадании на что-либо похожее на коммандную строку?


Ну видел.. Работа у мя такой.. А вот причём тут МС-пользователь, я не понимаю.. Повторюсь, большинство пользователей nix-систем, это люди, которые работают в IT. Обычному рядовому пользователю абсолютно нафиг не нужна никакая консоль ни в винде, ни в никсах. Простой пользователь не должен разбираться, что надо писать в rc.conf (к примеру). пользователь должен включить ПК и начать работать, играться, слушать музыку, смотреть фильмы и ещё много всякого. Разбираться почему какой-то демон не стартует в runlevel 5 ему нафиг не надо. Не должны быть все IT-спецами. Есть и другие профессии. К примеру, почему талантливый писатель должен будут работать в консоли, учить всю подноготную ОС? Я этого не понимаю...




> А сейчас M$ ещё дальше запрятала это всё за сплошными красявостями и с пеной у рта утверждают что всё очень гламурненько просто - кликай мышкой и будет тебе счастье, но вот надо бы ещё разок апгрейднуть машинку, а то чёт притормаживает...


В линухе сейчас тоже самое, прячут всю подноготную за такими же красивостями, ибо надо делать а-ля винда юзерфрендли.. 
А насчёт тормозов.... Не знаю... Смотря в чём работать.. У меня ХР замечательно работает на самом разношёрстном парке машин... года по 3 уже работает...




> Конечно, есть люди творящие чудеса на M$ и на *nix, а есть "простые пользователи", но когда для простейшей задачи - создания списка файлов в каталоге скачивают Тотал или другую программу под 2-3 МБ, то уровень культуры пользования ПК никакими красявостями не спрячешь.


Уровень культуры пользования ПК сейчас несколько иной чем раньше.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Ну я о ней самой и говорю 
> К примеру для дома: ПО MS Windows Vista Home Basic 32-bit Rus Box стоит 95 уе
> Дорого? не думаю, при учёте, что средний комп для дома плавает в районе 700-900 уе
> http://itop.com.ua/products/?brand=45&s=1&is_all=1 Цены на ПО..


мой домашний ПК обгоняет нетубк разве что по характеристикам видеокарты и по размерам монитора  :Cheesy: 
Виста не вариант вообще + немножко в ней поработала, очень НЕ понравилось.
У меня везде ХРюшка





> Что именно проще?


можно использовать привычный софт  :Smiley: 
И не надо мне рассказывать про всякие *эмуляторы виндоуз* я считаю это извращением.

Проще говоря, я подумала и выбрала виндоуз. Возможно поставлю линукс как вторую систему... Как только придумаю зачем он мне  :Cheesy:

----------


## SDA

Процитирую Палыча (я думаю он на меня необидится :Smiley: )
.....Года три назад знакомый подарил на НГ такой двойной конверт с Ubuntu. Там было два диска -- дистрибутив и LiveCD.
Я пришёл домой и первым делом засунул в лоток LiveCD. Загрузился, с настройкой локальной сети разобрался сразу. А вот VPN не нашёл. А без VPN нет И-нета. А без И-нета для меня комп не имеет смысла.
Через некоторое время я прочитал в журнале, как надо поднимать VPN в Ubuntu. Это же целый геморрой! А в Винде это делается легко и непринуждённо несколькими кликами мыши.
Ну и забил я после этого на Linux.....  :Smiley: 
Про Палыча нельзя сказать, что у него низкий уровень культуры пользования  ПК, учитывая его работу  :Cheesy:

----------


## Rene-gad

> можно использовать привычный софт


Так я ж и спрашиваю: какой ?  :Smiley:  SeaMonekey? Есть для Линукса и без всяких змуляторов. Что еще?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Так я ж и спрашиваю: какой ?  SeaMonekey? Есть для Линукса и без всяких змуляторов. Что еще?


миранда (горячо любимая собственная сборка)
два единственных графических редактора с которыми я умею работать - Ulead iPhoto Plus 4 и Ulead GifAnimator 5
и ещё Microsoft Movie Maker - фигней страдать иногда (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frJrr9feil8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cEdoI9VDcI итд)

+некоторое количество игрушек от Reflexive Arcade

остальное точно существует в линукс-вариантах.

ЗЫ - у меня есть бумажка о законченных компьютерных курсах, в том числе и на специальность *пользователь unix-систем* - работодателей впечатлять )))

----------


## Макcим

> Опять великое самомнение линуксодов в своей "исключительности" в отличии от тупых виндузятников


Да причём тут самомнение?! Человек выкинул деньги непонятно на что, хотя мог скачать или купить (на порядок дешевле) другой дистр для ознакомления. Тот же убунту.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*




> пользователь должен включить ПК и начать работать, играться, слушать музыку, смотреть фильмы и ещё много всякого.


Это фантастика.  :Smiley:  Мы с вами знаем к чему приводит такой подход. Какой-то минимум должны знать все пользователи ПК, ибо машина (любая) в неумелых руках всего лишь груда железа. 



> В линухе сейчас тоже самое, прячут всю подноготную за такими же красивостями, ибо надо делать а-ля винда юзерфрендли..


Некоторые вещи удобно делать в консоли, некоторые в ГУЕ. Настраивал я вчера интернет по PPPoE, всего пару кликов мышкой и всё работает, ещё проще чем в XP. С другой стороны нужно качнуть файл, открыл терминал, набрал wget [URL] и ни каких лишних телодвижений. Всё довольно просто. Не нужно быть IT-спецом.

----------


## Rene-gad

> миранда (горячо любимая собственная сборка)


Kopete - ничем не хуже  :Smiley: , поддерживает те же протоколы, имеет те же смайлики и т.д.



> два единственных графических редактора с которыми я умею работать - Ulead iPhoto Plus 4 и Ulead GifAnimator 5


Строго говоря Ulead - софт для вебдизайна. И потом: его сожрал Corel  :Wink: 
Насчет аниматора - не знаю, а GIMP может и с Адоби Фотошоп Элементс потягаться (кто к интерфейсу привыкнет  :Wink: ). Кстати, есть и версия GIMP для Виндовс  :Cool: 



> и ещё Microsoft Movie Maker


Я с видео не работаю, но конечно есть: http://www.kinodv.org/ http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/ , http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3 



> +некоторое количество игрушек от Reflexive Arcade


Пално всяких игрушек.



> у меня есть бумажка о законченных компьютерных курсах, в том числе и на специальность *пользователь unix-систем* - работодателей впечатлять


Ну и чего, впечатляет? Я б эту бумажку аккуратно в папочку положил а потом так нежно спросил: как выполнить команду в консоли substitute user?  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

> Неужели для серьезной фирмы проблема собрать одну конфигурацию для клиента, чтобы проверить работоспособность системы? Звучит глупо, подбирать железо под линукс, но это НЕ вина линукса.


Серьезная фирма работает с десятками фирм и прибылью около 10%. Если они каждому будут собирать пробные конфигурации то вылетят в трубу быстро. А меня как пользователя не волнует чья вина. Та операционная система которая требует меньше телодвижений будет у меня стоять. У меня дома лет 10 стоит Винда без всяких проблем. Да и на работе никаких эпидемий никогда не было. Так иногда кто-то адварь поймает.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NRA

> А вот причём тут МС-пользователь, я не понимаю..


Любая рабочая среда воспитывает и даёт конечный результат - знания и навыки.
Если в итоге получаем геймера, то это игровая платформа; если кого-то другого, то эта платформа другой специализации. А политика M$ - подготовить среднестатичтичного наивного глупыша, который должен круглосуточно звонить в поддержку при каждом сообщении и слёзно умолять о новых апдейтах против старых апдейтов. Это кредо самой фирмы ИМО: круговорот софта в системе.




> В линухе сейчас тоже самое, прячут всю подноготную за такими же красивостями, ибо надо делать а-ля винда юзерфрендли..


Не в такой степени. Насколько мне известно, win'95 был содран у BluеGiant, a Gnome-подобный интерфейс ХРю... Так что точнее будет сказать что винду делают более МакОС подобной  :Wink: 




> У меня ХР замечательно работает на самом разношёрстном парке машин...


Согласен - единственная _(пока?)_ достойная система из всей M$ линейки, как наследница NT4 + OS/2 _("полуось")_. Хотя саппорт уж очень настойчиво рекоммендовал "перейти на более новую, более стабильную и далее более".




> не надо мне рассказывать про всякие *эмуляторы виндоуз*


злые *nixы поговаривают что M$ глючит потому что на самом деле сама запускается через WiMe  :Wink: 

В общем, лично я пока особой нужды в нетбуках не испытываю: по мелочам - смарт и КПК, а побольше - на десктопе. Единственное достойное применение - крутой навигатор и мр3/4-плеер.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А политика M$ - подготовить среднестатичтичного наивного глупыша, который должен круглосуточно звонить в поддержку при каждом сообщении и слёзно умолять о новых апдейтах против старых апдейтов. Это кредо самой фирмы ИМО: круговорот софта в системе.


Ммм... Как показывает мой опыт работы и мои наблюдения, среднестатичтичному пользователю неплохо бы научиться просто нормально работать с прикладным ПО и почитывать книги по ОС для пользователей. То есть чтобы юзер мог нормально работать с самой ОС, ну и правила безопасной работы подучить...
А вот по поводу звонков в поддержку... Ну что я могу сказать... На работе проблем с виндой у меня нет, а вот проблем с криворуким софтом, хоть отбавляй.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*Rene-gad* я за свой *многолетний* опыт остановилась на конкретно вот этом софте. Я не хочу аналоги, их было уже немало попробованно (хоть и виндовых).
Я хочу использовать именно миранду, причем именно свою сборку, мне не нужен ДРУГОЙ клиент, пусть и со схожим функционалом (будь он хоть QIP Infium, хоть Kopete), что касается графических редакторов, опять же мне нужны именно эти программы, причем iPhoto Plus именно 4ой версии, а Gimp может быть крут и функционален, но увы, я не смогла в нем разобраться и, скажу больше, не вижу смысла разбираться.
И с Movie Maker - мне нужна не программа для обработки видео (их десятки под любую систему) а конкретная программа.

И я абсолютно не хочу ни с кем спорить на эту тему, как я уже говорила в своем первом посте в этой теме - каждый делает свой выбор для себя, как ему конкретно удобнее и спорить тут не о чем.

ЗЫ - я бумажку упомянула потому что хотела обратить внимание, что я прекрасно представляю себе что такое линух и имела счастье в нем работать. И оценила все преимущества. Только по окончанию курсов это единственное, что мне так и не пригодилось. И сейчас я уже нефига не вспомню (ну только если тетрадку найду с лекциями).

----------


## DVi

> GIMP может и с Адоби Фотошоп Элементс потягаться (кто к интерфейсу привыкнет ). Кстати, есть и версия GIMP для Виндовс


Пользуюсь таким для рисования картинок. С Фотошопом ему тягаться нечем, т.к. удобство работы в нем на уровне командной строки: если заучить последовательность действий для пары стандартных операций, то жить можно; на любую новую операцию, интуитивно понятную в Фотошопе, тратишь не меньше 20 минут. 
Итого: рисование афиши в Фотошопе у меня отнимало в лучшем случае полчаса, в ГИМПе он отребует не меньше трех часов.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

кстати, из серии офисного попкорна -

----------


## SDA

http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...9/03/20/341284

.....Свыше половины западных ИТ-директоров планируют в целях экономии ускорить развертывание Linux на серверах. В России, тем не менее, ситуация несколько иная: большинство опрошенных CNews не торопятся переходить на СПО, объясняя это отсутствием нужных продуктов и подготовленных специалистов.....

----------


## Rene-gad

> Пользуюсь таким для рисования картинок. .


Ну, можно ,конечно, и iPod ом скрепки загибать  :Stick Out Tongue: .  GIMP в общем программа для обработки дигитальных фотографий и тут она вполне с Фотошопом Элементс (не путать с Фотошопом!!!) конкуррентоспособна - работаю именно в этой области с обеими и знаю, о чем говорю...  :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

*all* С вами весело ребята! Стоит появиться мне, запостить сообщение и сразу начинается... :Cheesy:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Саш, а ты ещё прочитай свое первое сообщение в этой теме.... я вчера минут 5 пыталась понять о чем ты  :Cheesy:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Нужно вам ребята менять мышление, для того чтобы понять :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

А вообще так и тянет с вами поофтопить...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Так это и есть оффтоп... так что оффтопь на здороьве  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...9/03/20/341284
> 
> .....Свыше половины западных ИТ-директоров планируют в целях экономии ускорить развертывание Linux на серверах. В России, тем не менее, ситуация несколько иная: большинство опрошенных CNews не торопятся переходить на СПО, объясняя это отсутствием нужных продуктов и подготовленных специалистов.....


На серверах то как раз единственное место где Линукс можно безболезненно поставить. И то, при условии что это файл сервер или веб сервер, и на нем не должны бежать скрипты от МС (asp,jsp,C#...). И, конечно, если есть драйвер для сетевой карты. Так что половина планирует, а смогут реально поставить считанные проценты.

----------


## SDA

Один на один с Ubuntu 
В последнее время разработчики всевозможных сборок Linux все чаще и чаще в описаниях дистрибутивов своих программных продуктов манипулируют завлекающей фразой "простой, понятный и дружелюбный", недвусмысленно намекая на пригодность использования операционной системы в качестве десктоп-инструмента и то, что с системой справится любой более-менее сведущий в электронно-вычислительной технике человек. Мол, достаточно только вставить установочный диск в CD/DVD-привод, пройти несложную процедуру инсталляции системы и все будет в шоколаде, даже в консоль заглядывать не придется. Дескать, Linux уже давно вышел из детского возраста и превратился во вполне работоспособное решение для персональных компьютеров. Сложно после таких лестных слов не проникнуться любовью к Линуксу, поэтому мы решили перепробовать несколько дистрибутивов этой свободной системы и лично убедиться, насколько они дружелюбны к пользователю. Первой в наших руках оказалась сборка Linux с ласкающим слух названием Ubuntu. http://www.computerra.ru/reviews/414321/

----------


## rdog

простите уж, что встярл  в разговор  продвинутых линуксоидов-виндузятников ) если позволите  отпишусь и я .линух в первые попробовал освоить гдет месяца 6-7  тому. пошастав в нете и перечитав кучу  инфы о разных дистрах ( большинство преподносились ,,один из самых дружественных,,) решил начать с рунут-не потянул из за тех проблем . на тот момент сервак  не отдавал скачку. надо было тянут  торентом. потом была кубунту,убунту,сусе.дебиан(ленни) федора( ремикс).самый большой минус линуха-подключение к нету. не у всех юзеров интернет подключение стандартное! у меня например я так понял специфическое))и звонить в сервис центр провайдера смысла не было. ну не знают они как в в дистрибутиве(....)  открыть  ,,сетевые подключения,,просто не знакомы  с всем что не  винда. не знаю как в других сервис центрах? но в моем сидят блонди)-  откройте пуск...нажмите... откройте... впишите... все разчитано  на т.ск. простого юзера. нет интернета? нет и возможности самому  искать выход в нете, а заранее распечатывать все руководства просто не реально. (ктож заранее будет знать о проблемах).подключились-инстал нужных прог-кодеки. в винде я если ставлю  я знаю что конкретно ставлю! новичек в линуксе  тянет вместе с  нужной прогой кучу еще непонятного хлама( и выхода нет,откажусь тянуть все что предложено в пакете вместе  спрогой-А БУДЕТ  ЛИ ПОТОМ РАБОТАТЬ? я сразу хочу уточнить!все это относится  к новичкам осваивающим линух. гуру  могут все  нужное собрать из репо.удаление прог тоже не малый гемор( при удалении  опять же  пресловутые  зависимости ,,пакет,, удаление этого(..) невозможно. от (...) зависит работа вот этого(...) .и как быть? опять  лезть в нет? региться на форумах, отписывать о проблеме и ждать ответа? но мне  прога- интернет нужен сейчас! а не завтра -послезавтра.лично у меня большой проблемой было найти прогу для монтажа видео. нету для линуха прог( нет, есть конечно на уровне  виндовой  муви мейкера))) но не более того. под винду есть ,,AVID Liquid Pro,, по цене он гораздо дешевле  чем аналог для линуха. а зачем платить больше? если функционал  одинаков? да и сама установка прог для не посвященных  в винде ставиться гораздо понятней .не нужно  мне засорять мозг командами и конфигами ,о которых я потом забуду после инстала,но которые почемуто до установки )) должен знать как свой счет в банке)) сейчас на  десктопе  винда,жду когда допилят сусе ( специфич.проблема с установкой одной проги) и как 2 ос  установлю  ее для выхода в нет.минусы дистров которые попробовал освоить я- убунту-жесткая привязка к мозилле 3! невозможно ее оттуда  ковырнуть и установить 2.19 .установка  прог требует тянуть еще кучу мусора . который потом надо выковыривать .далее- ошибка с ключами PGP . ( та же ошибка как оказалось обнаружена и в дебиане ) дебиан ленни- отказался работать с моим монитором и видеокартой .монитор- в упор не видит разрешение 1280*960.под видяху- надо было скачать драйвера( на тот момент их не было) .федора слишком все запутанно .сусе- самое приятное впечатление оставила из всех.еще раз прошу не пинать меня))и не обвинять в криворукости .мое мнение -мнение новичка в линухе .я понимаю и знаю ! что  если есть желание освоить линух  нужны маны. но на изучение этих ман нужно время( а его то как раз и не хватает(

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Да.. Для начинающих проблем хватает.. Оно то конечно из коробки в дистрибутивах много чего работает, но если после автообновления чего-то отпадёт или глюканёт, то начинающий пользователь ощутит на себе всю "мощь" комьюнити... А вот под вынь, инфы много, хоть и порой примитивной, но во многих случаях действенной. Да, инет тоже нужен... Без него в *nix (не знаю, можно ли нынешний линукс каким-то боком прилепить к рангу юникс-системы) никуда...  :Smiley:  Точнее "куда" можно, но это далеко не самый приятный вариант..

----------


## TANUKI

> Зачем настраивать то, что под виндой работает само по себе?


Вот! Вот она, сермяжная правда!  :094: 
Ну так давайте скажем это вместе не стесняясь: для линуксоидов, назовем их полит корректно, людьми, с специфическими наклонностями, важна не сама работа ОС, а "любовные игры гиббонов в брачный период"  :Smiley:  А я, знаете ли, мужчина простой - хочу без прелюдий  :Smiley: 

Я очень уважаю Линукс и периодически пробую кучу дистрибутивов. Больше всего нравится Убунту, потому что в ней "брачные игры" сведены к минимуму и устройства она сама подхватывает и дрова идут сразу те, что надо, даже под большинство новинок.

Но действительно, сложилась идиотская ситуация, при которой почему-то увлечение Linux стало своего рода закрытым клубом или сектой. Новичков тут поносят, обзывают, игнорируют или просто посылают в гугл  :Smiley:  

Терпеливые новички таки проходят это испытание шпицрутенами от "атцов" и даже начинают рубить фишку и почти на "ты" общаться с консолью. другие идут более простым путем и ставят мультибутом Убунту (и ее клоны, типа Cranchbang). Более дружелюбное и массовое поголовье убунтовцев в силу того, что наплыв ньюбов достаточно велик не слишком щимит новичков, а потому позволяет ново-линуксовцам почувствовать себя почти "атцами"  :Smiley: 

Однако без "брачных игр" тут тоже не обходится. И хоть Убунту, как я уже сказал, максимально приближена (по возможности) к пользователю, но в отношении других дистрибутивов просто иногда кажется, что их клепали специально, что бы кроме "атцов" ими никто не смог воспользоваться. Я говорю про вроде бы с виду простецкий SLAX. Модульность, работа с флешки с сохранением данных и изменений - все это прекрасно. Но мне так никто не смог объяснить, как же и где же мне достать драйвер под вафлю Атерос на мой нетбук АСУС  :Smiley:  Самый информативный ответ был таков: скомпилируй!!!!  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  Но как???? Ответа мне никто не дал до сих пор.

А еще мен умиляет зависимость софта от ядра системы? Нормально вообще? А как вам необходимость выкачивать из репозитария не саму инсталляшку программы,а отдельные пакеты к ней паровозом? Нет, я понимаю, для любителей "брачных игр" это просто кайф, поковыряться в инсталяционных пакетах. Ведь проклятая Венда не дает этого сделать и вы не можете повлиять на то, что находится в инсталлере и будет установлено. Не, ну все прикольно, типа все наглядно, никто тебя не обманет - ты видишь, что ставится, точнее, сам отмечаешь галками, что ставить. Но извините, а если я новичок и не знаю, какие пакеты мне нужны, а какие нет? извините, я ведь не знал, что, оказывается, для полноценной работы ClamAV нужно не только скачать из репозитария саму программу, но и не забыть пометить галкой графический интерфейс для нее!!!  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  
И таких багов (для рядового пользователя) или фичей (для линуксодида) очень много.

П.С. Linux по-своему прекрасен, но давайте смотреть правде в глаза - эта ОС интересна только специфическим людям, типа админов, гиков и супер-продвинутым пользователям. Обычный, мыше-клико-зависимый пользователь после того, как не сможет прокрутить MP3-файл (ведь нужно оказывается кодек нужный скачать, "А мужики-то и не знают") просто плюнет на это все и "упадет в ножки Биллу" (с) высказывание с линуксовых форумов.

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*




> что  если есть желание освоить линух  нужны маны. но на изучение этих ман нужно время( а его то как раз и не хватает(


Дык вот и я об этом. Драйвер под SLAX так и не нашел  :Sad:  Взять другой дистрибутив? Но мне нравится именно этот! И че?  :Sad:   Убил две недели своей жизни на это  :Sad:  Т.е. Линукс, по сути, ничем не лучше шариков или вконтакте - убивалка времени. Только ты чувствуешь себя неким гуру, исследователем непознаного, что позволяет придушить проснувшуюся совесть, что ты тратишь время впустую на самомто деле  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Первой в наших руках оказалась сборка Linux с ласкающим слух названием Ubuntu. http://www.computerra.ru/reviews/414321/


Извини, при всех косяках Linuxa автор статьи реальный долдон  :Smiley:  Я не знаю, что он там делал неделю с Убунтой, но эта статья не просто "впечатление обычного юзера", но реального тупака  :Smiley:  А как еще можно сказать о человеке, который за неделю не смог разобраться с переключением клавиатуры?  :Smiley:

----------

